# Considering "fun" fragrances to add to line (body)



## pleiades357 (May 23, 2011)

something new always livens up the manicure
I've been thinking of adding some "fun" scents
bubble gum? (focus had a bubble gun shampoo that was very popular with adults)
any suggestions?

I've tried cappuccino, coffee and other food scents, usually clients say, and I agree, they do not smell as labeled and not always something they want in a lotion....

and hope to find a good source, many years (many many) ago I purchased fragrance oils from "The Scented Dragon" at a harvest festival, he had all oils set up so you could test them
The oils I bought were fantastic, the problem being nothing I have purchased since has measured up
I loved the Frankincense and Myrrh and Sandalwood (fragrance) he had, seems they no longer travel so I don't have the option of knowing before I buy (even samples add up after a while)


----------



## Hazel (May 23, 2011)

How about Monkey Farts? Or is that too rude?

Froot Loops, caramel apple, dreamsicle


----------



## NancyRogers (May 23, 2011)

I really like Bite Me from Nature's Garden.  It smells just like fruit punch.  Nature's Garden Cotton Candy is nice too (the regular one...I haven't tried the Blue Cotton Candy yet.)  Daystar's Liquid Crack is amazing.  Smells like candy with a bit of something extra.  Everyone loves it.


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 23, 2011)

NancyRogers!!  I was thinking of your cotton candy soap when I read this post earlier.  I made it last until last night.  I tried a cotton candy from MillCreek and it wasn't the same and it discolored, so thanks for sharing your source.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 24, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> NancyRogers!!  I was thinking of your cotton candy soap when I read this post earlier.  I made it last until last night.  I tried a cotton candy from MillCreek and it wasn't the same and it discolored, so thanks for sharing your source.



You're welcome.  Next time, just ask.  I don't mind talking about FOs.    I'm a little obsessed with them.


----------



## agriffin (May 24, 2011)

I recently tried BB Sweet meyer lemon.  It smells like sweet tarts so that would be fun. 

I also like their yuzu - just soaped it yesterday.  And their energy.  

When I think of fun I think of tart fruity or sweet candy with bright colors.  

Anything mango, kiwi, lime...kumquat.

My best selling scent for a lotion was blueberry.

Also think about where you live. Are there scents you can match with where you live?  I live in Texas and did really well with bluebonnet, tx mountain laurel, blueberry, peach...stuff like that.


----------



## birdcharm (May 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

Where did you find Mountain Laurel?  Did it really smell like it?  That's an amazing plant ... I have them here where I live and would love to find a match for that scent!  

The only Bluebonnet I have ever tried was from Wellington ... now, Lupines, or Bluebonnets, as most people know, do not really smell, but they are beautiful clustered together in a field, and I suppose they do give off a bit of scent ... nothing like the Mountain Laurels though(!) ... but, I do enjoy the Bluebonnet scent I tried.  I'd like to test some others sometime though, so if you have one you like, please recommend if you can and I will look it up sometime.  

I currently have an order in with Wellington, and I reordered some of the Bluebonnet.  Also, I enjoyed their Pink Grapefruit ... kind of cooling in the summer, which also goes for Watermelon.  I guess fruit scents can be fun ... can remind you of ice cream, jello, punch, soda, sherbet, etc., and cool things in the summer are usually enjoyable.

Cheers! 
Kathy


----------



## lauramw71 (May 31, 2011)

Orange Cream Cupcake from NG is really yummy!!


----------



## birdcharm (May 31, 2011)

Sounds delicious! 

I used to get an "Orangelade" from Alabaster when ordering candle supplies ... it smelled like really sweet orange peels, but they have discontinued it, which I'm sad about.  It was just one of those scents you could use or mix with so many things and it would make it smell great.  

There also used to be a great "Hot Orange Danish" out there ... don't know why the fattening foods are so much "fun" ... probably because they're low on calories!

~ Kathy


----------



## Stacey (Jun 1, 2011)

I seriously love the Froot Loops fragrance from NG.  I think they call it Fruity Rings or something like that.  

I am a Froot Loop fanatic and just so happened to have an opened box of cereal so I compared.  Smelled exact!

I made a confetti soap with it.  A hit with kids and parents alike.  I love the look of happy surprise on people's face when they smell it.


----------



## LillaSyster (Jun 2, 2011)

Brambleberry's Lemon Cake smells like Fruit Loops to me. It's very nice!

I also love Pink Sugar from Sweet Cakes.


----------



## nc.marula (Jun 7, 2011)

I just ordered Bacon and Barbeque. We'll see how "fun" those turn out!!


----------



## judymoody (Jun 7, 2011)

Jamaica Me Crazy from Candle Science is a wonderful fun tropical fruity scent.  It makes me smile every time I smell it.  Morphs a bit in CP but it stays true in syndet bars, I imagine it would be fine in lotion too.


----------

